# CNC Router refurb



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

Good morning all, I finally ordered all (I think) the parts to replace all the electronics on my cnc router, I went with a Leadshine MX4660, 4 86HS45 stepper motors with on paper any way had the best performance throughout its range. I also bought a 4810 power supply. Leadshine has been fantastic so far. I placed the order in the morning and by 2 it was in UPS's hands and will be here Wed. The wire I went with 18/4 stranded shielded which I purchased through COPP, a local security firm for $.25/ft. I have some drag chains, Emergency stop coming in today and already have the cannon plugs to connect it. I also have to replaced Z up limit switch, it was shattered when I bought it. I picked up 2 6' trays yesterday from a local surplus electrical store and will start doing all my upgrades soon. Pictures to follow but the fun really starts now.

One quick question for all you all out there, has anybody built their own vacuum table?

Now out to go mow the grass LOL

Bryan


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

For curiosity I went to the Leadshine site and there is no pricing, what did the Leadshine MX4660 cost?

Did you compare them to Gecko? If so, what made your decision Leadshine?

What size is your machine, different approaches to a vacuum table based on that.

Steve.


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

When you click on get an estimate it takes you to this site. 

AMT - American Motion Technology LLC

One of my leading factors was that theoretically the MX4660 was stronger since it was able to run higher amps.

Another factor is that Leadshine is used in commercial world as well. 

I guess the best and most important thing was the ability to buy the controller, steppers and power supply all from one place and they were all matched as in they were designed to be compatible. So no getting them here and they not playing nicely. 

The 2nd place choice was the the CNC Routerparts folks with their all in one matched kit 4-Axis DIY Nema 34 Electronics Kit | CNCRouterParts but that was another $700.

I will keep you all posted on the ease at which it comes together.

Still trying to figure out how I am going to mount my cannon plug to the rails. I am thinking of some 1 1/2" PVC with a threaded end drilled out......

Bryan


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

What do you need to know aboit vacuum tables. I can provide a few links if you give more detail.


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

I have considered building a vacuum table after I get this Hog up and running......


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I will be building a 5'x10' vac table later this summer.


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

My kit from Leadshine arrived yesterday just as advertised, everything looks like it should no issues with the electronics.

1 issue has popped up though, when I was looking at my ballscrews I failed to measure the connecting end to the stepper motor. It turns out the end is 3/8" and my new steppers are 5/8". The only rigid coupling that will do both sizes is $300 from Grainger, it would be cheaper to replace all my ballscrews than that option. BTW the current couplings are rigid 4 screw couplings, no give in them at all. I am looking at going to flexible coupling since I can order each 1/2 and a spider and marry them together and maybe not have any backlash issues.

Now back to my project.......

Have a great day

Bryan

PS I talked to my local machine shop, they can bore them out but I am not sure that the rigid connection is best for ball screws......


----------

